# Cambridge Audio A300 V2.0 + Energy C-1, OK combo?



## soundboy

I am itching to get the Cambridge Audio A300 V2.0 integrated amp; it's currently on sale at Audio Advisor for $200.00 plus free shipping. However, for a little bit more, I can pick up an A/V receiver from the likes of Onkyo and Yamaha. Is there that big of a difference in terms sound quality?

 I will be powering a pair of Energy C-1 with the Sony DVP-NS500P DVD/SACD player as source. If budget permits, may add a dedicated CD player to the system.

 Any advice will be appreciated.


----------



## vrao81

I have this combo and it sounds amazing. I say go for it, the Cambridge will be miles beyond any receiver in its price range or above. I had a sherwood stereo receiver before I got the Cambridge and the Cambridge blew it out of the galaxy.


----------



## soundboy

vrao81,

 Thanks for your advice. This system I am putting together will be pretty much music oriented, with the occasional concert DVD or movie. Since it will be in a small room, I really don't want to stuff 5.1 speakers into it (although a small powered sub may be added in the future). Have you considered the A500??

 Funny you mentioned Sherwood, I actually purchased a Sherwood RD-6108 surround sound receiver for $80.00 2 weeks ago. Brand new in box too. I haven't open it because I have been thinking what I will use the "amp" for.


----------



## vrao81

From what I've read the A500 is pretty close to the A300 in terms of sound, the A500 just includes a remote and some other nifty features. The extra watts won't do you any good as the Energy's are quite efficient and the A300 drives them without breaking a sweat.


----------



## soundboy

Thanks again, vrao81.

 I believe the A500's remote only controls the volume, so that's really not much use to me.

 Does the A300 has pre-outs? Audio Advisor's page stated that it has pre-outs, while Cambridge Audio's own webpage states otherwise. However, the online manual at Cambridge Audio is for the A300 v.1, not the newer model.


----------



## vrao81

the A300 V2, which is what you should get from audioadvisor, does have preouts.


----------



## soundboy

vrao81,

 Does your A300 have pre-amp outputs? I just received an email from Audio Advisor.....

  Quote:


 I'm afraid that unit does not have preamp outs but it does have a detachable power cord. 
 

Actually, I was just wondering since it's very unlikely that I will be adding an external power amp or use the A300 as a pre-amp. However, it would be nice to have that option.


----------



## vrao81

Mine has preamp outs, audioadvisor is wrong 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.


----------



## soundboy

vrao81,

 Thank you again....I placed the order for an A300 v.2 earlier today. The pre-amp outputs are just too inviting to attach an external amp 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The detactable power cord is just begging for me to upgrade it.... 

 Wish Audio Advisor would update their info.


----------



## vrao81

Enjoy your purchase! I am continuosly amazed at the sound of this combo. Last week I was at a local dealer listening to more expensive NHT and PSB speakers driven by expensive Marantz amps and they did not sound anywhere near as good as my system 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .


----------



## soundboy

OK, I broke down and decided to keep the Sherwood instead. It does sound quite good and given all it does, it's a steal at $80.00. Nonetheless, the search is on again for an integrated amp for 2 channel reproduction....but with remote and headphone jack. I guess I have my eyes on those new Cambridge Audio integrated amps and the TEAC A-1D.

 On the hunt for good yet inexpensive interconnects....


----------



## pbirkett

Quote:


 _Originally posted by vrao81 _
*From what I've read the A500 is pretty close to the A300 in terms of sound, the A500 just includes a remote and some other nifty features. The extra watts won't do you any good as the Energy's are quite efficient and the A300 drives them without breaking a sweat. * 
 

A500 should be better than the A300. I still cant understand why people rave about them, I think they are awful - no offence like, I was stuck with an A500 for 9 months unfortunately, and it was worse than amplifier on my old Kenwood component minisystem.


----------



## soundboy

I would love to get the Rotel RA-01 if it is available here in the States. I am very interested in it ever since I saw it in HiFi Choice.


----------



## soundboy

OK, being the indecisive person that I am, I finally made up my mind and returned the Sherwood receiver. Therefore, I am keeping the A300 V.2 afterall. I looked around and I just don't need surround sound capability. Even with my SACDs, vast majority of them are stereo SACD. And my DVD collection pales next to my music collection.

 So, onward to stereo-land....


----------



## soundboy

OK, may it just under the line....

 Audio Advisor currently has a special purchase of the Cambridge Audio A500 (with remote) for $249.95 and no shipping charges.

 Will be returning the A300 V.2 and getting the A500.


----------

